# Mobile Internet in Australia



## Little Mary Moon (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there!

After the very interesting thread about internet in Australia I just have another question about it. I am about to start my travel around Australia and I'd like to buy one of the internet USB sticks. But there are so many different providers and possibilities that I'm a little overwhelmed at the moment and like to ask for your advice. 

Anyone got such a stick and could tell me about their experience? I mainly want to use it to do some skype and emails and maybe upload some pics... Telstra is pretty expensive, but does it really have such a great covering as they claim? Or can you recommend anything?

Thanks a lot,
Mary


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Telstra probably have the greatest coverage followed by Optus though I'm not sure just what they offer in the way of a wireless product.


----------

